# battery questions



## rcwill (Aug 9, 2004)

i have an old hobbico auto charger 900 and i just bougth some new shark 1500 packs how should i charge them . i ve ran them a few times by quick chaging them for 2 15 min cycles and thats been working well but is there a betterway to charge them. any advise would help thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Give this page a look
http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=9


----------

